# write failed: file system is full



## cputruck (Aug 24, 2011)

Our FreeBSD box has an issue with our file system. It looks like our root (/) is full.  I'm a FreeBSD newbie and need some assistance on how to repair this issue.  Here is the output for df. Thank you in advance.

`df -h`

```
Filesystem                            Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ipsd0s1a                         496M    490M    -34M   107%    /
devfs                                 1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/ipsd0s1e                         496M     20K    456M     0%    /tmp
/dev/ipsd0s1f                          90G    3.1G     80G     4%    /usr
/dev/ipsd0s1d                         3.4G    1.5G    1.6G    50%    /var
//USER1@SERVER1/SHARE1    	      161G    135G     27G    84%    /mnt/backup
//USER2@SERVER2/SHARE2                179G    160G     18G    90%    /mnt/fax
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 24, 2011)

Run

`du -k -d 1 -x /`
for first level or
`du -k -d 2 -x /`
for first and second level directories.

See which are the biggest directories (sizes are in KBytes), and find out where the overpopulation takes place. If it's /boot/ or /boot/kernel/, it's probably a load of *.symbols files you can do without.


----------



## cputruck (Aug 25, 2011)

Here is the output for the command you suggested
We do have ASSP running and /var/db/assp has some very large files but the output below does not reflect this.. Please explain.  Thank you very much for your support in advance.

`du -k -d 2 -x /`

```
2       /.snap
1       /dev
2       /tmp
2       /usr
2       /var
116     /etc/defaults
2       /etc/X11
8       /etc/bluetooth
4       /etc/gnats
6       /etc/gss
52      /etc/isdn
418     /etc/mail
72      /etc/mtree
2       /etc/ntp
38      /etc/pam.d
118     /etc/periodic
4       /etc/ppp
366     /etc/rc.d
30      /etc/security
2       /etc/skel
150     /etc/ssh
12      /etc/ssl
2       /etc/zfs
1916    /etc
2       /cdrom
128364  /compat/linux
128366  /compat
2       /dist
986     /bin
22      /boot/defaults
2       /boot/firmware
114888  /boot/kernel
2       /boot/modules
2       /boot/zfs
115566  /boot
270     /lib/geom
5508    /lib
170     /libexec
2       /media
16      /mnt/backup
2       /mnt/oldassp
2       /mnt/adam
16      /mnt/fax
38      /mnt
2       /proc
3680    /rescue
4       /root/.*beep**beep**beep**beep**beep*X
4       /root/.ssh
26      /root
3874    /sbin
260161  /
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 25, 2011)

The -x flag confines *du* to the current mountpoint. I'm sure /var has its own, and what is in /var does not limit the space in /.

I'm assuming the *beep* stuff refers to b1tchX (the 1 is an i, obviously), which is not something one normally has under /root. Are you running an IRC server/client as root? Bad idea. If you don't know what b1tchX even is, you may have been rooted.

Anyway, this suggests you have those *.symbols file in /boot/kernel:


```
114888  /boot/kernel
```

That's 115 MB. Without *.symbols files this would be way less:


```
47144	/boot/kernel
```

I have about 47 MB in there.

Moreover, your /compat/linux stuff is directly under /. Usually /compat is a symlink to /usr/compat, which would free up an additional 128 MB.

So:

1) Check out that b1tchX stuff. It may be bad news, like an IRC bot/eggdrop. If it's something you are using, it's not something you want under /root if you can avoid it.

2) Get rid of the *.symbols files, which you only need for debugging purposes: *cd /boot/kernel && rm *.symbols*. You can prevent them from returning by turning debugging off in the kernel and building a new one (beyond the  scope of this reply, see The Handbook).

3) Get the Linux compat stuff out of the / partition: *mv /compat /usr/ && ln -s /usr/compat /compat*

Make sure you type the exact commands, especially in the *rm* command .. of course you have backups.


----------



## fonz (Aug 25, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> b1tchX (the 1 is an i, obviously)


Geez, can't the profanity filter be adjusted for that? LadyDogX is a perfectly normal name for a perfectly normal program as well as a perfectly normal female canine. Censoring it seems a bit overzealous.

Fonz


----------

